# UberMan Discusses Poor Driver Treatment, Unfair Wages, and Protesting



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

he's basically saying "everyone should feel as worthless as I do".


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> he's basically saying "everyone should feel as worthless as I do".


Or alternatively, stop whining, and crying like school kids, and take responsibility for what you signed up for. Otherwise, there's the door.  That's one MAJOR issue with America today. Everyone signs contracts when it seems good for them, but if it turns out not to be, well then who cares about signing that new car loan, mortgage, or Uber agreement. Life's just so darn unfair.. LOL. Man up people.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If a contract dictates that you do something illegal (like perform a taxi service without commercial insurance) then the contract is void. Just an FYI. 

In addition, I detest whiners and do-nothings as well. But people forming groups and doing excellent forms of collective resistance like the no drive at 6 on Fridays is not just whining. It's doing something that, if enough people join in and stick with it, will benefit all Americans. Naysayers like this dork aren't helping anything.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

Or people could just stop acting like shit noses.i feel like if people want to change something and try.... just let them. How are you gonna complain about people complaining lol I never understand that attitude if you don't like it quit lol like so how bout if I don't like you then punch you attitude lol


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> Or people could just stop acting like shit noses.i feel like if people want to change something and try.... just let them. How are you gonna complain about people complaining lol I never understand that attitude if you don't like it quit lol like so how bout if I don't like you then punch you attitude lol


shit noses??? LOL


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Randy Shear 
Pathetic!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> If a contract dictates that you do something illegal (like perform a taxi service without commercial insurance) then the contract is void. Just an FYI.
> 
> In addition, I detest whiners and do-nothings as well. But people forming groups and doing excellent forms of collective resistance like the no drive at 6 on Fridays is not just whining. It's doing something that, if enough people join in and stick with it, will benefit all Americans. Naysayers like this dork aren't helping anything.


Protest away, for what good it isn't doing. Every Friday, myself, and tons of other drivers are on the streets making that bank. This is America, protest until your heart is content!

http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Randy Shear
> Pathetic!


Time to face reality guys. You signed the contract, time to man up and deal. I must be one of the only lucky ones to make Uber work.. Maybe the ones of us making it, aren't on here because people usually only speak out when things suck. Cry babies. Ugh.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I "really don't get" why anyone would be against collective action and unionization. It'll introduce you to a whole lot of new friends and increase your political power in all areas. What is not to like?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I "really don't get" why anyone would be against collective action and unionization. It'll introduce you to a whole lot of new friends and increase your political power in all areas. What is not to like?


I'm all for unions! When they are in their element. Uber is not the place for a union, yet...

Independent contractors, can not form a union, we aren't employed by anyone lol. Now, if the law recognizes us as employees, and forces Uber to treat us as such, that's another story.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I actually do really well I'm just for the people....


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> I actually do really well I'm just for the people....


As do I.

As I just stated: "
I'm all for unions! When they are in their element. Uber is not the place for a union, yet...
Independent contractors, can not form a union, we aren't employed by anyone lol. Now, if the law recognizes us as employees, and forces Uber to treat us as such, that's another story."


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'm all for unions! When they are in their element. Uber is not the place for a union, yet...
> 
> Independent contractors, can not form a union, we aren't employed by anyone lol. Now, if the law recognizes us as employees, and forces Uber to treat us as such, that's another story.


A union of independent contractors would be able to tell Uber to up their rates, or else they would independently contract with someone else.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> A union of independent contractors would be able to tell Uber to up their rates, or else they would independently contract with someone else.


Like who? Lyft? Sidecar? You do realize Uber has millions worldwide on a wait list to drive right?


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


Why are you so weak . Do we have to drive 24 hrs?
If we decide not to drive at 6 every fri isn't our rights too?
Even America has to fight from British Colony long time ago


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

My primary point was this: You all signed a contract. Now everyone wants to back out of the I.C. portion, and unionize to force Uber to give you what you want. You signed the contract, doesn't that matter? That contract was your word, and Uber's word, combined in a common bond. Uber didn't violate their contract. Why should we? I've gotten from Uber exactly what was promised.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

Yea but each city has its own base and if that city shuts down and stops working who gets fired? The young kids out of college working for Uber in that city is responsible.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberxOCdriver said:


> Why are you so weak . Do we have to drive 24 hrs?
> If we decide not to drive at 6 every fri isn't our rights too?
> Even America has to fight from British Colony long time ago


WTH are you talking about???? Drive, don't drive, I don't care. I'll keep driving.

Are you comparing Uber vs Drivers to The American Revolutionary War? WOW!!!

Unbelievable.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Did Uber keep their promise ?
Do you work for UBER?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Like who? Lyft? Sidecar? You do realize Uber has millions worldwide on a wait list to drive right?


And? The work of union building is long & hard, but the rewards are great. If you don't care and are happy working at near poverty wages, then forget about it. Go drive to your heart's content. I hope you have proper commercial insurance.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Did uber keep their words?
Do you work for Uber


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> Yea but each city has its own base and if that city shuts down and stops working who gets fired? The young kids out of college working for Uber in that city is responsible.


I think you seriously underestimate Uber here.. If 50% of us stopped driving today, they would activate the wait list. Life would go on. That last "strike" didn't go over so well. I kept an eye on the live maps all over the US and tons of drivers kept on driving. But hey, good luck. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> You do realize Uber has millions worldwide on a wait list to drive right?


Sure!
That's why they've started running radio spots, with their bait & switch phoney baloney guarantees, to recruit new drivers in many markets.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> And? The work of union building is long & hard, but the rewards are great. If you don't care and are happy working at near poverty wages, then forget about it. Go drive to your heart's content. I hope you have proper commercial insurance.


Maybe you haven't noticed.. I'm nowhere near poverty. Just doing Uber on the weekends I bring $300 - $400 for 12 to 16 hours. If I really get out there for 20 - 25 hours I bring close to $600/wk. I drive a $25K car, and live in a $130K home. Poverty wages are great!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberxOCdriver said:


> Did uber keep their words?
> Do you work for Uber


Ahhh do I work for Uber? No, I'm an Independent contractor, I know this, I accept this.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sure!
> That's why they've started running radio spots, with their bait & switch phoney baloney guarantees, to recruit new drivers in many markets.


Is that dirty? Sure! Is that morally right? Hell no! The burden of reading the contracts, and the true promises of Uber falls upon us. We are all adults, read what we are about to sign.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

And you paid for all that with Uber? lol. Look if you're already wealthy then sure, Uber is fine.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Is that dirty? Sure! Is that morally right? Hell no! The burden of reading the contracts, and the true promises of Uber falls upon us. We are all adults, read what we are about to sign.


And now you're defending the blatant lies of Uber? Step back a bit and realize how morally off-center you're being.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I heard a radio spot in Boston garuntees new drivers 5k there first month


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Is that dirty? Sure! Is that morally right? Hell no! The burden of reading the contracts, and the true promises of Uber falls upon us. We are all adults, read what we are about to sign.


It's like this... Go buy a car. The dealership will swear upon the Holy Bible the car is 100% perfect! He'll even throw in a 5 year warranty, FREE! Now, go sign those documents in a hurry, without really reading them.. Wait.. What was that "AS-IS" disclaimer you signed???


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> And now you're defending the blatant lies of Uber? Step back a bit and realize how morally off-center you're being.


Defending?? No. It's no different than a car salesman trying to sell you a car. It is what it is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Ahhh do I work for Uber? No, I'm an Independent contractor, I know this, I accept this.


I think @UberxOCdriver was asking if you actually were on Uber's payroll now, besides making money from driving, from YouTube videos, and new driver reference bonuses.
You looked awfully uncomfortable saying what you were saying in that video!  It was literally unbearable to watch you on that screen...I had to stop watching at least 6 times!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think @UberxOCdriver was asking if you actually were on Uber's payroll now, besides making money from driving, from YouTube videos, and new driver reference bonuses.
> You looked awfully uncomfortable saying what you were saying in that video!  It was literally unbearable to watch you on that screen...I had to stop watching at least 6 times!


Gotta love conspiracy theorists. Yes, I'm on Uber's payroll, warning drivers to stay away from Santander Finance / Uber financing. I do well without being on their payroll.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> It's like this... Go buy a car. The dealership will swear upon the Holy Bible the car is 100% perfect! He'll even throw in a 5 year warranty, FREE! Now, go sign those documents in a hurry, without really reading them.. Wait.. What was that "AS-IS" disclaimer you signed???


This is a deflection. We're talking about Uber's obvious penchant for lying here, not some made up car dealer.

I don't blame you for deflecting though, Uber's policies are indefensible.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> And you paid for all that with Uber? lol. Look if you're already wealthy then sure, Uber is fine.


I'm not wealthy. Haven't been in a few years. Yes, Uber has provided me with the means to live the way I'm living. I'm good with money, and good at finding great deals.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> This is a deflection. We're talking about Uber's obvious penchant for lying here, not some made up car dealer.
> 
> I don't blame you for deflecting though, Uber's policies are indefensible.


It's apples to apples. Car dealer trying to sell a car, Uber selling the brand. Immoral, hell yes. Abnormal, it's not. They must be doing something right, seeing as they are worth billions...


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Uber is doing what is in the best interest of Uber. Not the drivers. At the end of the day, the company is all that matters to Travis. This is how most businesses succeed. Hey, look how Walmart killed shopping malls, and small communities, and small businesses. It's immoral, but it worked. Walmart is a monster!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> They must be doing something right, seeing as they are worth billions...


What they do "right" is ignoring laws and regulations that their competitors don't.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I love Walmart


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> What they do "right" is ignoring laws and regulations that their competitors don't.


Sounds strategic.  Yet, somehow they manage to push through in almost every market. Even ones that are dead set against them. Hmmmmm.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Gotta love conspiracy theorists.


*Why would you make this video? We all know that Drivers are independent contractors! *Why the hell did you look so uncomfortable, unconvinced and unconvincing in that video.

What about making a video highlighting the utter duplicity and untrustworthiness of Uber as a "Partner"?

I will enumerate the grievances that the Drivers would like addressed:

1) Inequity in Earnings/Hour between the FT & PT Drivers.
2) Unfair Rating System, & it's arbitrary implementation. Lack of Review or Appeals Process for Unfair1 Star Rating.
3) Unresponsive support system.
4) Borderline Fraudulent Ads for New Drivers, & Driver Over Saturation.
5) Uber Doublespeak:








6) Inadequate Insurance.
7) Lack of In App Tipping, & use of "No Need to Tip", "Tip is Included" Marketing.
8) Cancellation Fee & Referral Bonus Shenanigans.
9) Low Operating Margins of NonSurge Priced Fares.
10) Fare Adjustments based on"Inefficient Route" complaints, without Driver consultation & notification.
11) Lack of Review or Appeals Process for Driver Deactivation.
12) Lack of meaningful Training or Instruction to New Drivers (Such as Drivers' obligation under the ADA).
13) UberHype marketing such as the Spotify Partnership, without any consideration of it's implication on All Drivers.
I'm sure I can list more grievances...

But Uber is unlikely to make any changes to address these grievances until it's forced to by Drivers' actions. Driving for Uber has gotten progressively worse over the course of this year. It will get a step worst when the Uber Spotify "5 Star Experience" is fully implemented.

*Uber's focus is on Rapid Expansion, and Customer Experience. There is a total lack of consideration for Driver dynamics & economics.*

*It really is such a shame!*

TravisK knows that he can make any policy without giving a flying Eff about it's real life implications on the Drivers.

Why?
1) Drivers are scared of getting deactivated if they stick their neck out.
2) Drivers are fragmented into full timers Vs part-timers; UberX (UberXL, UberPlus, UberSelect) Vs UberBLACK (UberSUV, UberLux);Mature Vs New Markets.
4) Drivers are under informed.
5) Drivers are too lazy and/or lack the wherewithal to put the effort, dedication, tenacity & resources to raise their voices in an concerted effort to try to counteract the abuse & blatant exploitation by Uber.

*Go make a video on that and be a Champion for the Drivers!*


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> I love Walmart


Walmart utilizes slave labor for the shrimp, and clothing / shoes. I love Uber... You love Walmart. 

http://www.whiteoutpress.com/articles/2014/q2/walmart-costco-still-using-slave-labor/


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Sounds strategic.  Yet, somehow they manage to push through in almost every market. Even ones that are dead set against them. Hmmmmm.


Ok. So your position is damn everything (morals, human decency, laws) except profits. I get it. No wonder you love Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> What they do "right" is ignoring laws and regulations that their competitors don't.


 randy is either a shill, or just trolling the forum. If he wants to admire the Uber vermin who attack journalists, hire employees to call lyft and cancel on the drivers. etc then let him I'm sure he admires the likes of Joseph Goebbels lol


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Why would you make this video? We all know that Drivers are independent contractors! Why the hell did you look so uncomfortable, unconvinced and unconvincing in that video.
> 
> What about making a video highlighting the utter duplicity and untrustworthiness of Uber as a "Partner"?
> 
> ...


Possibly because YOU are seeing what you want to see. You'd hate to see drivers out here making it with Uber. You (generalizing your group) need people to feel like it can't be done. Believe it or not, the small groups of people that show up to these protest, are but a fraction, of a fraction of drivers on the streets. These forums are here for the few pissed off people. As said before, rarely do you hear compliments on anything online. People come to the net to complain. I'm here as one man, telling everyone I make it with Uber, rate cuts and all. I'm not complaining. Thank you Uber, Travis, Google, for giving me the freedom to work when I choose, and where I choose.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

@yoursonlymine is the one who loves the slave labor one stop shop.. You know you shop at Walmart too... LOL so where's your morals? Hmmm???


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Ok. So your position is damn everything (morals, human decency, laws) except profits. I get it. No wonder you love Uber.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we "working" to make profits? I'm not working for morals, I work for $$$. Uber pays me in money, not morals. And if you all had real morals and values, you wouldn't shop at a store that forces children to work for damn near free to make your $10 shoes, or $15 shirts. *Save Money*, Live Better, Walmart! Your morals are offset by saving a few bucks. At least I can man up and admit it.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't know anything about slave labor I just love Walmart cause I go in with a set agenda and walk out with a bunch of other stuff I didn't think I needed


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> As said before, rarely do you hear compliments on anything online. People come to the net to complain.


This is bullshit by the way, peddled by those who defend corrupt institutions. You don't have to look far to find lots of internet praise for good companies.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we "working" to make profits? I'm not working for morals, I work for $$$. Uber pays me in money, not morals. And if you all had real morals and values, you wouldn't shop at a store that forces children to work for damn near free to make your $10 shoes, or $15 shirts. *Save Money*, Live Better, Walmart! Your morals are offset by saving a few bucks. At least I can man up and admit it.


I do not shop at Walmart. Once again, you are deflecting because you cannot defend Uber's atrocious behavior head on.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I do not shop at Walmart. Once again, you are deflecting because you cannot defend Uber's atrocious behavior head on.


Atrocious? Sounds serious! LOL

Sure you don't shop at Walmart. And nobody voted for Obama either...


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

It's not my job to defend Uber. I defend what works for me, and many others out here. I am defending the FACT that Uber pays my bills, and affords me the things I want. Pure and simple.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Just answer me this: are you currently covered by commercial insurance, and if so what is your monthly premium?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

randy, aren't your fingers getting tired from all that typing.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Just answer me this: are you currently covered by commercial insurance, and if so what is your monthly premium?


I do have commercial insurance. Cost is included in what Uber charges me weekly 

http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Lidman said:


> randy, aren't your fingers getting tired from all that typing.


As a small business owner for over 6 years, my company (sole proprietorship) was based on data entry. I have plenty of typing left.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I do have commercial insurance. Cost is included in what Uber charges me weekly
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


Oh yeah. Uber's "insurance" is outstanding. Until you get into a serious accident. Good luck out there.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


I see.
What you are saying is that predatory pricing is the actual business plan that the start up (Uber) needs to get the initial boost needed to make it successful into the future? This should in turn assist the "Partners" (drivers) be more profitable... in the future?
Not only is predatory pricing illegal but as a plan for trickle down economics for the drivers. It has been proven to only enrich the corporate executives/upper management, they get the trickle while the drivers are actually getting the crap and flushed down the toilet with it along with their cars.
Your opinions on how you handle your own "businesses" is confusing.
You agree that it is rough on the drivers with the rate cuts and in the same breath speak about not complaining. "Quit and do something else"
While you may have that luxury to do so, not a large portion of the driver pool do.
As you stated so many times before, you have had and ran many businesses. So you are driving for Uber? for $300-$400 a week and saying that the rate cuts have been also rough on you? Again, you have had/ran many businesses yourself? You drive for Uber for $300-400 a week because......?
While as you say "you are not a paid Uber spokesman" I can deduce from what I've seen, you are just like any other driver with Uber/Lyft/Sidecar. Just more tolerable of what these companies do to it's drivers or what it's plans are or could be(let's remember that these are not transportation companies just apps, ok) . That is great, for you and possibly others though not many other drivers.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

When I signed up with Uber I was making $2.70 per mile, now I'm making $1.10 a mile. They also lowered the fares, raise the commission I pay them, charge me a monthly phone fee added a ton of drivers, and charge me $1 a trip. Uber has done all this without my consent and you talk to me about keeping my "contract" with Uber and to man up? You need to man up and see reality. Uber has no intention on keeping their part of the bargain. How many ads have you seen "Make $1,500 a week"? How many of you actually make that?

The drivers need to unite! @NoTripsAt6


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think @UberxOCdriver was asking if you actually were on Uber's payroll now, besides making money from driving, from YouTube videos, and new driver reference bonuses.
> You looked awfully uncomfortable saying what you were saying in that video!  It was literally unbearable to watch you on that screen...I had to stop watching at least 6 times!


Thank you exactly what I meant chu1cabby


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Can someone please tell him that he needs to get commercial insurance before he stupidly gets someone killed.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

He is trying to block all the space so no room for us to discuss. Watch out


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Can someone please tell him that he needs to get commercial insurance before he stupidly gets someone killed.


How does "Having Commercial Insurance" save a life? Let me know if that includes an on-board doctor or ER or something. If that's true - I'm buy it.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

He is driving KIA wkkkkk before he knows it the car all ready died wkkkk


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> How does "Having Commercial Insurance" save a life? Let me know if that includes an on-board doctor or ER or something. If that's true - I'm buy it.


It'll save the driver's butt that's for sure.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

No thank you. I've seen one of those videos made by this jerk, I don't need to waste anymore time of my life. I don'tknow what his point is.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

To ones that take refuge to phrasings like "If you don't like, quit or do something else" is a defeatist attitude or self fulfilling prophecy. I don't think there's anything wrong with protesting or voicing an opinion that differs from Ubers. I'll to post in such a way that would make Emily Post proud. I'm more like Larry David though. It won't be easy.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> I see.
> What you are saying is that predatory pricing is the actual business plan that the start up (Uber) needs to get the initial boost needed to make it successful into the future? This should in turn assist the "Partners" (drivers) be more profitable... in the future?
> Not only is predatory pricing illegal but as a plan for trickle down economics for the drivers. It has been proven to only enrich the corporate executives/upper management, they get the trickle while the drivers are actually getting the crap and flushed down the toilet with it along with their cars.
> Your opinions on how you handle your own "businesses" is confusing.
> ...


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Compliments of the Federal Trade Commission:

*Predatory or Below-Cost Pricing*
Can prices ever be "too low?" The short answer is yes, but not very often. Generally, low prices benefit consumers. Consumers are harmed only if below-cost pricing allows a dominant competitor to knock its rivals out of the market and then raise prices to above-market levels for a substantial time. *A firm's independent decision to reduce prices to a level below its own costs does not necessarily injure competition, and, in fact, may simply reflect particularly vigorous competition.* *Instances of a large firm using low prices to drive smaller competitors out of the market in hopes of raising prices after they leave are rare.* This strategy can only be successful if the short-run losses from pricing below cost will be made up for by much higher prices over a longer period of time after competitors leave the market. *Although the FTC examines claims of predatory pricing carefully, courts, including the Supreme Court, have been skeptical of such claims.*

Q: The gas station down the street offers a discount program that gives members cents off every gallon purchased. I can't match those prices because they are below my costs. If I try to compete at those prices, I will go out of business. Isn't this illegal?

A: Pricing below a _competitor's_ costs occurs in many competitive markets and generally does not violate the antitrust laws. Sometimes the low-pricing firm is simply more efficient. Pricing below your own costs is also not a violation of the law unless it is part of a strategy to eliminate competitors, and when that strategy has a dangerous probability of creating a monopoly for the discounting firm so that it can raise prices far into the future and recoup its losses. In markets with a large number of sellers, such as gasoline retailing, it is unlikely that one company could price below cost long enough to drive out a significant number of rivals and attain a dominant position.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

1) I NEVER used the term predatory pricing. You did. It's not predatory to lower prices, even below your own costs. As the FTC stated, they take these matters seriously, but hard to prove. 
2) I have heard it is hard on drivers, my rates got cut too. And I don't complain. I'm simply empathizing with them. If this "job" doesn't pay you enough, go find other work. Is that hard for you to understand???
3) EVERY person working has the "luxury" to quit and find other work. Before Uber, everyone was doing something else. Let's hope you didn't burn that bridge!
4) I never said I ran "many" businesses. I have had 2 companies. I have extensive experience as a SP. Yes, I live off $300 - $400 a week. There are occasions where I make $600, $800, $1200 in a given week.
5) Why do I drive for Uber? I gave my ex-wife the business as part of an agreement to an uncontested divorce. DOUH! (New business will be coming in a few months).
6) I am very tolerable. Uber has been good to me, and I can't complain.

Have an UBER day!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

billybengal said:


> No thank you. I've seen one of those videos made by this jerk, I don't need to waste anymore time of my life. I don'tknow what his point is.


Uber On!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope your new business venture isnt making videos..... gahhhhh


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> When I signed up with Uber I was making $2.70 per mile, now I'm making $1.10 a mile. They also lowered the fares, raise the commission I pay them, charge me a monthly phone fee added a ton of drivers, and charge me $1 a trip. Uber has done all this without my consent and you talk to me about keeping my "contract" with Uber and to man up? You need to man up and see reality. Uber has no intention on keeping their part of the bargain. How many ads have you seen "Make $1,500 a week"? How many of you actually make that?
> 
> The drivers need to unite! @NoTripsAt6


Best of luck with all that. Did that contract you signed promise you $1500/wk? I don't think so.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

suewho said:


> I hope your new business venture isnt making videos..... gahhhhh


I make a reasonable bit of $$ off my YT videos, thank you.  Uber on!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberxOCdriver said:


> He is driving KIA wkkkkk before he knows it the car all ready died wkkkk


God forbid!! I'm driving a $24K car for UBER!!! Ahhhhhh!!!! Thank goodness for that 10yr / 100K powertrain warranty, oh and the 5yr / 60K bumper to bumper warranty. Phew! I could have bought 2013 Ford with a 3yr / 36K mi warranty! Dodged a bullet there!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I dont uber on anymore. It wasnt the money that made me quit either, it was the moral bankruptcy of uber


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

suewho said:


> I dont uber on anymore. It wasnt the money that made me quit either, it was the moral bankruptcy of uber


That's great!


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I signed to drive and I drive. There are ways to drive smart, optimize you ping frequency and make good money.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


Check this out tweeter @NoTripsAt6


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

@NoTripsAt6 
Tweeter


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Markopolo said:


> I signed to drive and I drive. There are ways to drive smart, optimize you ping frequency and make good money.


Exactly. I am very strategic in my Uber driving. There are times, places to be, and not to be. Learn those places, and times, make more $$$. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberxOCdriver said:


> @NoTripsAt6
> Tweeter


Ok, I gave in and peeked. There are like 6 people "tweeting" about it.. Huge movement there. Man...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy actually sounds like a cool guy. A business man who makes a living doing various things. Uber, warts and all, fits into his portfolio of ways to make money. That's fine and exactly how Uber should be used. 

The problem is all the ignorant people Uber is purposefully targeting to do stupid things not in their financial interest. 

Lots of people like Randy think there's nothing wrong with that, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

How long have you been driving?


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

This movement just started last week. Tweeter started Saturday. More drivers turned off their phones than follower right now.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Randy actually sounds like a cool guy. A business man who makes a living doing various things. Uber, warts and all, fits into his portfolio of ways to make money. That's fine and exactly how Uber should be used.
> 
> The problem is all the ignorant people Uber is purposefully targeting to do stupid things not in their financial interest.
> 
> Lots of people like Randy think there's nothing wrong with that, which is unfortunate.


I sense a semi-compliment in there somewhere... Thanks, I think.
Maybe I'm just jaded, and feel people have to learn the hard way. IDK.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> How long have you been driving?


If you are asking me, I've been with Uber a year and 2 months now. I've driven in Indianapolis, IN, Bloomington, IN, & Oklahoma City, OK.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I sense a semi-compliment in there somewhere... Thanks, I think.
> Maybe I'm just jaded, and feel people have to learn the hard way. IDK.


I dont think your jaded, I just think youve drunk too much kool aid,


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

condescending ******...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> condescending ******...


who me?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> condescending ******...


To whom are you referring?


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

guys, at the end of the day... guys, at the end of the day...

at the end of the day, stop *****ing about drivers who want to ***** about uber. man up and worry about yourself... guy's i mean, here's the deal. I'm a business man....


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> To whom are you referring?


the guy in the video. uh oh, was that you?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> the guy in the video. uh oh, was that you?


That is me, not that I really care what anyone thinks. My videos, and subscribers seem to love me. That's really all that matters. I get paid for YT content, so .

Condescending: Having or showing a feeling of patronizing superiority.

Where in any of my videos am I patronizing anyone, or showing any superiority complex? Telling the truth, good or bad, is hardly condescending.

Uber On!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Now, if I were to say: @ivan jurgenhoff "What do you know? You've only been a member four days. I've been here four months, and with Uber over a year. You don't know squat." That sir, is condescending.  ****** is a product used to cleanse a woman's vagina. Just trying to refresh your vocabulary.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> That is me, not that I really care what anyone thinks. My videos, and subscribers seem to love me. That's really all that matters. I get paid for YT content, so .
> 
> Condescending: Having or showing a feeling of patronizing superiority.
> 
> ...


"Here it is guys. This isn't a fairy tale. This isn't a story book"

Thanks for clearing that up. I thought the world was a totally fair place where the good guys always win in the end.

Maybe a touch condescending, don't you think. Patronizing?.. Definitely


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Now, if I were to say: @ivan jurgenhoff "What do you know? You've only been a member four days. I've been here four months, and with Uber over a year. You don't know squat." That sir, is condescending.  ****** is a product used to cleanse a woman's vagina. Just trying to refresh your vocabulary.


At the end of the day, you do wonders w/the English language & I salute you. English is my second language so I beg you pardon. I really should be above name calling also.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


Tragic.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I make a reasonable bit of $$ off my YT videos, thank you.  Uber on!


And Folks there you have it.

Proof from his own pie hole that this guy is full.... **** it... FULL OF SHIT.

With 1800 subscribers to his YT channel and maybe just maybe vids that gets 300 hits. He dares to claim this.

What a pathetic waste


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

suewho said:


> who me?


gosh no, the video guy... 
I shouldn't be name calling though... I'll wait til i've been here for a couple weeks for that.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I dont think he'll be making much off that one...its rubbish


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=******


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


So... are you living on hope a little bit?
One day Uber will raise the rates a little bit?.... are you sure about that?
So far the only indication from Uber is that we are going to 25% commission.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys, it's been fun. I've thoroughly enjoyed poking at your brains and watching you twitch. My YT channel has had over 1.1M views, and it continues to grow each day. I average $225/mo from Google AdSense for these vids. As for Uber, I make my living off of what they pay me. I have done so for over a year now. You can believe me, or not. Truth be told, the best part of this whole conversation is not really caring what any of you think. I don't know any of you. One video raised a lot of hell though!    My YT channel people seem to agree with me on these issues though. I'll have one, or both of my businesses up and running by mid Feb, and Uber will be something I do for a kick. It's been a great 1.2 years with Uber, no complaints here. I really hope you guys that are finding Uber so horrible, find another line of work. This obviously isn't for you. The world is so much more fun when you stop caring what others think. Give it a try!

Uber on!


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Guys, it's been fun. I've thoroughly enjoyed poking at your brains and watching you twitch. My YT channel has had over 1.1M views, and it continues to grow each day. I average $225/mo from Google AdSense for these vids. As for Uber, I make my living off of what they pay me. I have done so for over a year now. You can believe me, or not. Truth be told, the best part of this whole conversation is not really caring what any of you think. I don't know any of you. One video raised a lot of hell though!    My YT channel people seem to agree with me on these issues though. I'll have one, or both of my businesses up and running by mid Feb, and Uber will be something I do for a kick. It's been a great 1.2 years with Uber, no complaints here. I really hope you guys that are finding Uber so horrible, find another line of work. This obviously isn't for you. The world is so much more fun when you stop caring what others think. Give it a try!
> 
> Uber on!


ahhh, the condescension just eases into my senses like a fine wine.
I'll miss you & sorry for calling you a ******...

keep on rockin in the free world!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> ahhh, the condescension just eases into my senses like a fine wine.
> I'll miss you & sorry for calling you a ******...
> 
> keep on rockin in the free world!


LOL Thanks man. Love that song! I'll be around here and there for awhile longer.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy take it from me. You can go far in this world, but that attitude of yours will hold you back.


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> I heard a radio spot in Boston garuntees new drivers 5k there first month


Same add in Los angeles radio stations


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Randy take it from me. You can go far in this world, but that attitude of yours will hold you back.


Thanks. I have made six figures before my divorce, I'll be back to that within a year or so. It's time to get back to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

To Mr. @Randy Shear 
From: The offcies of UberPeople United.

Jokes aside 
#NoTripsAt6 and MeetUps are bringing a voice to Uber Drivers everywhere! This is their movement its your movment! 

Connect, meet, befriend, live and have fun. This is how we say, uber we aren't gonna let you destroy what you created and take away opportunity for hard working people across this great nation..its for the kid trying to pay his way through college and the military vet suffering PTSD who can't yet handle a regular job so he's found a way to provide for his family through Uber. It's for the signal mom who Ubers to try and pay for her kids medical bills but has seen her earrings become less and has to work longer hours thus missing out on time with her family. I here stories all the time about the opportunity Uber has provided people and I see it fadeing away. If we don't stand together and fight to protect the foundation Ridesharring was built apon(freedom, good pay, equal opportunity for all. We let down the future single moms out there, soldiers returning home, kids putting themselves through school and others who will end up one day needing a unique opportunity like Uber. We do this for Us we do this for them. We do it because we aren't aginst Ridesharring. We won't to protect it. We want it to stay true to what made it great for so many riders and drivers across the world. We're not some anti capitalistic Union. We are Patriots fighting to preserve the foundation of Ridesharring and seeing it continues to evolve in a way that will continue to provide opportunity to people and city's everywhere! We are UberPeople And we will never give up fighting for comman sense principles! @NoTripsAt6


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> This should piss a few people off. Keeping it real here guys.


This guy is a ****ing waste of organs. I don't know who I hate more: PAX who don't get charged cancellation fees or this lard ass.

And to all you turds out there complaining about people complaining... We are not JUST complaining, we are actually doing something about it such as #NoTripsAt6 and other various things. But now you ****s are just trying to suppress the movement. Who's side are you really on? or should i ask: Who's payroll are you really on?

Also, to the dipshits that say we cant unionize. your right we cant have an official full-fledged union. BUT, we can still be a collective. So go suck a fat one.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I "really don't get" why anyone would be against collective action and unionization. It'll introduce you to a whole lot of new friends and increase your political power in all areas. What is not to like?


Spoken like a true "Saul _Alinsky" fan! _

_Think you need to read the Constitution and the Bill Of Rights.....I don't think you are educated on your country's history!_


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> To Mr. @Randy Shear
> From: The offcies of UberPeople United.
> 
> Jokes aside
> ...


PATHETIC!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> This guy is a ****ing waste of organs. I don't know who I hate more: PAX who don't get charged cancellation fees or this lard ass.
> 
> And to all you turds out there complaining about people complaining... We are not JUST complaining, we are actually doing something about it such as #NoTripsAt6 and other various things. But now you ****s are just trying to suppress the movement. Who's side are you really on? or should i ask: Who's payroll are you really on?
> 
> Also, to the dipshits that say we cant unionize. your right we cant have an official full-fledged union. BUT, we can still be a collective. So go suck a fat one.


You can also go work at McD's....and I think that would be a good idea for the folks that want to make UBER into a jobee job!

I have been an independent contractor most of my life....the very definition of non employee and freedom to do as I wish...is...INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR....that is why you are FREE to turn that app on and off...at your own disgrestion. You are free to turn down a rider that has a lees than celebrated rating or is located over 15 minutes away from where you are....INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR means...YOU ARE EMPOWERED! TO DO AS YOU WISH....Enjoy it....Use it to your advantage!

If you wish to try and force a CONTRACTEE, in this case...UBER, to serve and treat you as an employee....you will get your ass handed to you ...as you deserve!

One more thing that you liberal cry babies seem to be forgetting.... All companies go through stages...right now, UBER is in the growth stage, and the acquisition of market share, stage. What do you think will happen after all the deck chairs in the private transportation industry have been reorganized?

This thing is an infant! Step back....be patient....and let it mature


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I have never heard that someone has to be an employee to join a union. Where does that come from? Unions and the like are about collective bargaining for a group of people with common interests. Also, the question of whether Uber drivers are employees or independent contracts is really one for the courts and/or the taxing authorities (e.g. California Franchise Board). It is based on several factors that look to how much control the hiring party has over how an "independent contractor" does his/her job. Simply saying that someone is an independent contractor in a contract does not make it so. Finally, many contract provisions have been set aside by courts on various grounds. For instance, the federal court in California recently held that Uber has to allow its drivers to opt out of the arbitration provision included in Uber's recent contract (I believe the version executed after July 2014 but that needs to be confirmed).


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I have never heard that someone has to be an employee to join a union. Where does that come from? Unions and the like are about collective bargaining for a group of people with common interests. Also, the question of whether Uber drivers are employees or independent contracts is really one for the courts and/or the taxing authorities (e.g. California Franchise Board). It is based on several factors that look to how much control the hiring party has over how an "independent contractor" does his/her job. Simply saying that someone is an independent contractor in a contract does not make it so. Finally, many contract provisions have been set aside by courts on various grounds. For instance, the federal court in California recently held that Uber has to allow its drivers to opt out of the arbitration provision included in Uber's recent contract (I believe the version executed after July 2014 but that needs to be confirmed).


Well, Ca is a socialist state...so I think any outcome will be a socialist wet dream. But Florida, where I live , and the last bastion of independence, the great state of TEXAS care not what Ca has to say about much!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Like who? Lyft? Sidecar? You do realize Uber has millions worldwide on a wait list to drive right?


Right, and they'll all make $90,766/yearly. Nice try Travis.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> You can also go work at McD's....and I think that would be a good idea for the folks that want to make UBER into a jobee job!
> 
> I have been an independent contractor most of my life....the very definition of non employee and freedom to do as I wish...is...INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR....that is why you are FREE to turn that app on and off...at your own disgrestion. You are free to turn down a rider that has a lees than celebrated rating or is located over 15 minutes away from where you are....INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR means...YOU ARE EMPOWERED! TO DO AS YOU WISH....Enjoy it....Use it to your advantage!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the definition of independent contractor with us for the millionth time. WE KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS.

In fact the main issue at hand isn't about contractor or employee classification. The real issue is unfair treatment.

Unfortunetly drivers are powerless because they are not one unified body. This lack of power has allowed UBER to premeditavly exploit drivers collectively. Drivers feel that if they are partners then why is an anti driver policy implemented time and time again.

So the reality of the situation is that whenever the need arises to cut cost, improve customer service or inflate revenue, it's all done by chipping away at the driver's earning.

Many people have made significant investments into the ride share industry based on what UBER said. Just yesterday I heard an ad on the radio claiming driving for uber will earn you $5000. There seems to be no end to the deceptive practices.

Many of the tactics UBER employees (no pun intended) are highly deceptive, unilaterally mischievous and flat out illegal. But if I want to unionize with fellow drivers, then that's a No No


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Also, I want to point out that IF there ever is a rate increase, drivers WILL NOT get to see any of it. They will increase the commission to 30%, Rider fee to $1.50 and raise the rates so that you are earning just a little bit more. They will make the pie bigger but your piece will still be the same size. ALSO. When and if this company goes public, stock holders will kick Travis to the curb so fast. He will soon remember is "boober" days


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I have never heard that someone has to be an employee to join a union.


The Drivers aren't trying to organize into a *Union*. They are just attempting to come together in an *Association* like CADA, or just unorganized groups.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> This guy is a ****ing waste of organs. I don't know who I hate more: PAX who don't get charged cancellation fees or this lard ass.
> 
> And to all you turds out there complaining about people complaining... We are not JUST complaining, we are actually doing something about it such as #NoTripsAt6 and other various things. But now you ****s are just trying to suppress the movement. Who's side are you really on? or should i ask: Who's payroll are you really on?
> 
> Also, to the dipshits that say we cant unionize. your right we cant have an official full-fledged union. BUT, we can still be a collective. So go suck a fat one.


See how much fun making one video is?  Thanks for allowing me to play with your brain pony boy.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> You can also go work at McD's....and I think that would be a good idea for the folks that want to make UBER into a jobee job!
> 
> I have been an independent contractor most of my life....the very definition of non employee and freedom to do as I wish...is...INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR....that is why you are FREE to turn that app on and off...at your own disgrestion. You are free to turn down a rider that has a lees than celebrated rating or is located over 15 minutes away from where you are....INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR means...YOU ARE EMPOWERED! TO DO AS YOU WISH....Enjoy it....Use it to your advantage!
> 
> ...


That was the most rational, reasonable response I've ever read on this forum. Thank you. I love being an I.C., have been for just at 7 years now. I don't want to be an employee of Uber, or anywhere else.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Well, Ca is a socialist state...so I think any outcome will be a socialist wet dream. But Florida, where I live , and the last bastion of independence, the great state of TEXAS care not what Ca has to say about much!


Amen!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Right, and they'll all make $90,766/yearly. Nice try Travis.


It doesn't change the fact that Uber has our replacements on tap. Sorry to burst your bubble, but we are expendable. That includes you.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Thank you for sharing the definition of independent contractor with us for the millionth time. WE KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS.
> 
> In fact the main issue at hand isn't about contractor or employee classification. The real issue is unfair treatment.
> 
> ...


So, in one breath you "understand" what an independent contractor is, and in the next, you want employee / union benefits. LOL.

"The real issue is unfair treatment.": Unfair how? Because they don't pay you what you want them to? As a business, they get to decide what they charge, not you. You didn't provide any startup investments, did you?

"Drivers are powerless": Yeah, because we don't work FOR the company. We have no rights. Get over it.

"Drivers FEEL like they are partners": You "feel" wrong. If drivers understand that they are I.C. then they understand they aren't "partners". I thought you understood what an independent contractor was. An outsider hired for as specific job, with no employee attachments.

"I heard an ad on the radio claiming driving for uber will earn you $5000": Well damn! Then it MUST be true!! (I personally have made over $20K driving with Uber, so that ad would be correct in my case, as I've made $5K+) I heard an ad on the radio saying ObamaCare would revolutionize the healthcare industry. There is another ad on the radio that said if I take this pill, I can lose 50lbs in 2 weeks. Oh, and another ad said if I take this pill, my penis will grow at least 2". Get real! If it's on the radio it must be true!

"Many people have made significant investments into the ride share industry based on what UBER said.": Well that's just stupid. That is equivalent to saying, some guy walked up to me on the street, and told me if I deliver sandwiches for him, I'll make $5K/wk, and then going and buying a Cadillac to do it, then complaining when it's a crock. Uber is that "guy on the street". Uber is new, very new. This whole industry is new. Who goes out on a limb, and invests $20K or so on something like doing Uber? To those people, welcome to a good ole fashioned life lesson in economics, and business. LOL.

For all of us that aren't UberBlack, why would you go in to debt to drive the average Joe around? We are glorified taxi drivers. Keep it cheap, keep overhead low. It's just UberX.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Also, I want to point out that IF there ever is a rate increase, drivers WILL NOT get to see any of it. They will increase the commission to 30%, Rider fee to $1.50 and raise the rates so that you are earning just a little bit more. They will make the pie bigger but your piece will still be the same size. ALSO. When and if this company goes public, stock holders will kick Travis to the curb so fast. He will soon remember is "boober" days


This is just mindless, unfounded garbage. You can't predict numbers like that, unless YOU work for Uber!?!? Hmmmm.. Nothing like posting this crap and stating it as fact. Get real.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Time to face reality guys. You signed the contract, time to man up and deal. I must be one of the only lucky ones to make Uber work.. Maybe the ones of us making it, aren't on here because people usually only speak out when things suck. Cry babies. Ugh.


You're either very optimistic, very full of shit or have another source of income to supplement income from Uber, maybe all three. Several of us started driving when rates were around $2 per mile, and most of us who drove at that time bailed when rates dropped. It's at $1.20 in my city, which, compared to some markets is still pretty decent, but in no way worth the hassle for me.

I'm not even going to go into everything else that falls within the loss of that $.80 per mile (this doesn't, of course, include the higher base and minimum fare rates).

The contract I signed was for the higher rates, then Uber decided to change the contract without my consent. With that said, quit spreading bullshing about 'you signed the contract, time to man up and deal'. Uber was always additional income for me, but many drivers have invested into this business, only to be continually slapped in the face by Uber's business model and piss-poor treatment of drivers. Some have no other options. And in case you start going in this direction, please spare us the 'they should have known the risk' crap. Unless you have something constructive to say, don't say anything at all.

Even though I no longer drive, nor am interested in ever driving for Uber again, I'm still trying to stay in the loop on what's going on with Uber and whether they will start giving a shit about drivers without which they'd make no money. So far, I've seen nothing but more resentment towards Uber.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Funs over. Problem is when it crosses from a debate of opinion to a debate of person. Several warnings were issued for confrontational posts in this thread. Closed.


----------

